# [Workaround con Alice Gate] Fastrate 100:magari funzionasse!

## ema

Ho valide ragioni per usare sta ciofeca di modem. Se potessi cambiarlo con un ethernet lo farei, ma non posso... per cui non consigliatemi di passare a quelli: se potessi l'avrei già fatto... Veniamo al problema:

ho installato gentoo da zero su un pc (kernel 2.6.16, pare che tale modem vada solo con kernel <2.6.20)

emerge bewan-adsl

emerge ppp

configurato ppp con relativo script, trovato in rete dopo innumerevoli ricerche

```

lock

kdebug 1

ipparam ppp0

noipdefault

default-asyncmap

defaultroute

hide-password

sync

user NOMEUTENTE

noauth

noaccomp

nopcomp

noccp

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

novj

novjccomp

lcp-echo-interval 20

lcp-echo-failure 3

holdoff 5

persist

maxfail 25

usepeerdns

logfile /var/log/pppd.log

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so 8.35

```

il driver unicorn_usb_atm è stato caricato con l'opzione ActivationMode=4, valida per l'italia

Il problema? Si connette (a 3mbps e rotti) rapidamente, finchè si fa un ping va tutto ok, finchè si fa un download nessun problema (con wget scarico a 310K/s)..

Ho messo shorewall e abilitato il masquerading. Si, questa macchina dovrà fare da router...

Su uno dei client, il ping è ok, il download è ok, la navigazione web è un DISASTRO. Si blocca caricando praticamente ogni sito, con un problema che sembra ricordare quelli di MTU. 

Ho provato anche l'altro driver, unicorn_usb_eth, per poter usare rp-pppoe, ma anche qui il problema è lo stesso.

Ho provato a cambiare mtu sul client: niente, tutto come prima. Provato a settarlo a 1472, 1492 e 1442, o intermedi. niente.

Dmesg e /var/log/messages riportano comunque:

```

IntInComplete: ATM Operation Error interrupt

IntInComplete: ATM Operation Error interrupt

HandleAtmError: Reset ATM FIFO

```

a ripetizione.

Qualcuno ha avuto successo nel configurare sto coso e può darmi una dritta?

In alternativa, mi consigliereste un modem ADSL USB con cui sostituire sto fastrate? Non ethernet, non ho prese ethernet funzionanti su questo pc... devo per forza usare un usb...

----------

## freax

un adattatore USB - RJ45 ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ema

daiiiiiiii! ci ho pensato anche io, ma voglio usare un modem usb! Senza contare che posso inserire tutto in un unico scatolo che fa da pc-router-ap-printserver-webserver-ecc...

----------

## djinnZ

Se non è un portatile penserei seriamente a prendere una scheda di rete, perchè farsi del male?!  :Wink:  Dici che deve fare da router... seriamente non capisco quale è la situazione.

Sicuro che il modem è compatibile con il tuo allaccio adsl?

----------

## ema

teoricamente si... come ho detto scarico senza problemi anche a 350k/s, il problema è proprio nella navigazione, come se si impallasse per pacchetti con mtu troppo grande.

La scheda di rete se potessi la metterei, ma la motherboard è una epia, con una sola porta ethernet, uno solo slot pci (nel quale vi è una scheda wireless che deve rimanere li dato che fa da access point), dunque sono obbligato al dover usare le porte usb... e vorrei evitare di aumentare anche i consumi di corrente mettendo altri apparati, vorrei che facesse tutto sto trabiccolo...

----------

## federico

Non conosco modem usb da consigliarti perche' li ho eliminati dal mio uso (e quello dei miei clienti) da un bel pezzo.

Se hai una epia che fa da router (a parte il fatto che hai comprato quella sbagliata, se era questo il tuo scopo dovevi puntare ai modelli con due porte ethernet!!!) ed e' proprio una epia e non una jetway (che supporta in alcuni modelli delle espansioni) io andrei proprio di usb-to-rj45 cosi' che dopo puoi prendere tutti i modem adsl del mondo.

Alternativamente togli la scheda pci wireless, ci metti una scheda di rete da 3-4 porte e ti fai un access point esterno.

Il modem fastrate 100 funzionava male anche su windows (ed e' molto vecchio, non supporta le moderne adsl2).

L'unico modem che mi sento di consigliarti, usb, perche' l'ho utilizzato diverse volte e' il kraun usb

http://www.kraun.it/pages/products/datasheet.shtml?product_code=KR.M3

che funziona discretamente, almeno su windows.

Non l'ho mai provato su linux (per le mie preferenze sopra espresse) ma ho letto in alcuni forum di gente che e' riuscita a farlo funzionare (nella pagina che ti ho linkato c'e' anche il chipset segnato) e di alcuni che hanno avuto successo con questo http://www.ubudsl.com/

Buon ragionamento !!

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho capito una cosa, hai una sheda wifi che fa da AP? Che modello è?

Spieghi un attimo come sono organizzate le connessioni?

----------

## ema

grazie per le dritte!

il modem kraun sembra essere un conexant, e dunque supportato! Terrò a mente il modello, un fornitore ce l'ha a listino!

La rete è semplicissima: questa epia ha un solo slot pci, sul quale è installata una pci con chipset atheros. Hostapd fa il resto, trasformando l'ambaradan in un access point che avendo come base un pc completo è altamente configurabile. L'unica ethernet disponibile sulla scheda deve essere collegata a una stampante tramite printserver, dato che è sita dall'altra parte dell'appartamento e per varie ragioni, tra cui la presenza di coinquilini, non è spostabile...

Di conseguenza l'unica maniera di andare in rete sembra essere proprio un dispositivo usb... 

Tra l'altro vorrei evitare spese nella crisi economica, essendo anche senza lavoro! Per quello sto cercando di spendere poco sia per i materiali che per quel che riguarda il consumo energetico (per quello volevo evitare di tenere accesi più apparati separati).

Comunque la notte scorsa, finchè aspettavo di andare a letto (...)(...) ho forse trovato una soluzione!

Ho a disposizione un Alice Gate dialface (si, quello schifo che distribuisce la telecom), che se usato in modalità bridge come modem ethernet funziona benissimo ed è adsl2+. Si, è ethernet, ma ha una USB. E smontando il driver per windows ho notato che la usb altro non è che un adattatore ADMtek usb to ethernet, solo che ha un vendorid diverso. Ma dovrebbe essere comunque supportato da linux (il chip è ADM8513). Dunque con una piccola modifica al driver del kernel dovrei riuscire a farlo andare.... a presto gli sviluppi! Dopo l'esame che ho venerdi mi metto al lavoro e nel caso pubblicherò una patch per tale driver, così da permettere a tutti di usarlo in usb se ne avessero mai bisogno (o fossero disperati e pazzi come me!)

----------

## djinnZ

 *ema wrote:*   

> modifica al driver del kernel

 Non è necessario, ti basta un setpci -s se è solo il vendor id. Qui c'è il primo esempio che mi è venuto a mente per casi del genere. Se non altro fai prima per fare le prove. 

Rinnovo le domande di cui sopra.

----------

## ema

buono a sapersi, proverò anche questa strada! era per mantenere un codice stabile, e perchè fosse di pubblico dominio, comunque...

Pensavo di averti risposto sopra, comunque la scheda è una dlink DWL-520 con chipset atheros 5212 (se non ricordo male), la connessione sarà in pppoe (spero tutto vada bene), per fare masq e fw userò shorewall che trovo molto comodo... che altro dire? ah, l'ethernet è settata in bridge con l'interfaccia ath0 che è la rete wireless... servono altri dettagli? chiedi più specificatamente nel caso...

----------

## djinnZ

 *ema wrote:*   

> ...

 Se scopri che una determinata scheda è supportata ma ha un vendorid sconosciuto prima provi con setpci poi lo segnali, ovviamente se includi la patch fai una cortesia ai devel (quelli del kernel non quelli gentoo). La vià meno faticosa e meno complicata.

Chipset atheros ... non era problematico? Copertura?

Chiedo perchè vorrei predendere una scheda pci per il server e fargli fare direttamente da ap ovvero non voglio usarla in modalità ad-hoc e vorrei poter passare da root a repeater (il massimo sarebbe poter fare sia da root che da repeater ma mi accontento).

Mi chiedevo quale fosse la tua configurazione di rete perchè puoi anche pensare di mettere un router ethernet su una sottorete separata e distinta ed, nella sottorete riservata ai client implementare il filtro di iptables per indirizzo ethernet piuttosto che per ip. Non sarà il massimo ma funziona, sempre che l'arp sia statico, se poi si deve poter collegare chiunque è un altro discorso.

----------

## ema

è per una mini-rete casalinga, con 3 pc wireless client, 1 stampante con printserver e accesso a internet via adsl. Finora ho usato un router wireless netgear ma testardo come sono volevo fare io un bel routerozzo che facesse anche da server web, p2p, samba, caffè e brioches, ecc... Inoltre deve avere 1 solo pulsante per accendere/spegnere e nient'altro, xche devono collegarvisi anche dei completi nubbi come i coinquilini...

Le atheros su linux credo siano le migliori schede wireless in assoluto. Con hostapd fai qualsiasi cosa, dal repeating al wds all'ap e supporta fino a wpa2-eas. Il driver madwifi e i venturi ath5k e ath9k sono aggiornatissimi e supportano (quasi) tutti i chipset in commercio. La scheda in questione l'ho pagata poco più di trenta euro, e a farla funzionare da ap ci ho messo circa 15 minuti... più che semplice!

----------

## djinnZ

Quanto al pulsante unico, se c'è anche una stampante, puoi pensare di tirarti fuori una 12v per pilotare un banale relè deviatore ed accedere e spegnere le varie periferiche (in studio con questo sistema ho finito di scordare, io per primo, la stampante od il monitor acceso). Mi manca solo la messa a punto definitiva dell'autospegnimento e del wake on lan e sono a posto, nemmeno il pulsante serve più.

Quindi dici che la scheda funziona bene e non si sconnette "casualmente" in modalità structured, modalità repeater anche?

Ovviamente preferisco sempre avere tutto builtin, sul server.

----------

## ema

tre giorni collegato in wifi, mai una disconnessione...

come previsto il modem idf telecom è visto come un controller usb-ethernet. La connessione si avvia senza problemi...

il problema è che è lentissimo. Non il modem in sè, ma proprio il collegamento usb... uffa.

anche usando il modem come bridge verso un altro pc, i trasferimenti vanno "a scatti". E non ne capisco il motivo, dannazione... anche perchè su un altro pc lo stesso modem, con lo stesso modulo kernel, funziona benissimo.

Temo farò precipitare molti santi, stavolta...

----------

## ema

risolto il problema dei trasferimenti "a scatti". Nella maniera meno elegante possibile: usando ndiswrapper e i driver idf per windows.

Credo il problema stia in una parziale incompatibilità tra il chipset via usb di quella macchina e l'ADM8513 se usato col driver pegasus.

Su altre macchine non vi sono problemi di sorta, e i trasferimenti viaggiano a 600KByte/sec. Su quella col pegasus è un disastro.

Sulla stessa macchina, con la "soluzione ndiswrapper", ho raggiunto i 750KB/s, più che sufficenti per la mia adsl, direi!

In ogni caso, ho sviluppato la piccola patch per usare sto modem con linux. Saranno 4 righe aggiunte, niente di più... come le mando al developer?

[suggerirei ai mod di spostare questo thread in discussioni... in effetti non vi è soluzione, ma workaround, e si parla infine di tutt'altro]

----------

## djinnZ

Suggerirei di postare in documentazione le istruzioni per l'uso, anche via ndsiwrapper, e la patch.

Visto che si parla di kernel devi iscriverti alla ML del kernel e postarla li, con le considerazioni del caso sull'incompatibilità che hai riscontrato (potresti trovare aiuto per risolvere del tutto).

----------

## ema

ok, domani in giornata provvederò!

[ffwd]

ok pubblicato in documentazione il tutto...

----------

